# Certified surgical tech



## driecam@yahoo.com (Mar 5, 2015)

Please help!

  I recently took on a new client who is a certified surgical tech. She is not licensed. I need to know the proper modifier to use for her services (80 vs 81)

I have submitted claims for her so far, that are being denied for modifier 80. So would it be appropriate to bill 81?  I want clarification before I submit claims going forward.

Thank you...in advance for your help.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Mar 6, 2015)

CPT Modifier -80, assistant at surgery. This includes MD, DO, and DPM provider types and is an assistant surgeon providing full assist to the primary surgeon.


CPT Modifier -81, minimal assistant at surgery. This includes MD, DO, and DPM provider types and is an assistant surgeon providing minimal assistance to the primary surgeon. This modifier may be used when more than one assistant is involved or if one person assists during a portion of the surgery. This modifier is not intended for use by non-physician assistants (e.g., RN, PA).


CPT Modifier -82, assistant at surgery when a qualified resident surgeon is not available to assist the primary surgeon. This includes MD, DO, and DPM provider types.


HCPCS Level II modifier -AS, a non-physician assistant at surgery. This would include PA, CNS, CRNFA, RNFA, NP, LPN, DDS, DMD, and surgical technician provider types, subject to contract eligibility.

hope it will help..


----------



## driecam@yahoo.com (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you! that did answer my question...I appreciate your help.


----------

